# Send it back?



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I just purchased new wheels for the Cruze. I just found out that 3 of the wheels take a 66.6 hub centric ring and one takes a 73.1 and the part that sits against the hub is slightly different. The only other difference is the inside rim color is slightly off. The one is more glossy black and the others are a matte black. question is, do you think it's worth the trouble to send the one back? The box is marked as a 66.6, so the shipper didnt know. The faces are the same, just the above is different.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Personally I would return/preferably exchange it for the correct size. You could also purchase a hub centric adapter to reduce it from the 73.1 to 66.6. Some might say that it's not worth returning it since the difference is minimal. Granted, if the seller would cover shipping(won't be cheap for the return and new one's shipping)then even better. I realize the seller wasn't trying to send out the wrong size, but they did. Also you're probably looking at a 2 week turn around, unless the wait is not a problem. The slight color variation is enough to throw my OCD into overdrive and would always notice it. Ultimately it all depends on what you're comfortable with, whether it's time, money, barrel color. 



Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------

